# Which accounting method do you run to track sales and expenses?



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I write a printed receipt from my receipt book for every sale and paid pollination. I keep receipts from every expense I encur in a monthly folder. End of year I total all receipts of income and separate all expense receipts into their different category piles and submit that info to my accountant.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Regular Quicken program like Quicken 2011 works fine for tracking expenses and income for your business. Also a daily log(Word file)) that shows which truck was driven where, and what you did will be invaluable , not only for tax purposes, but for when you get to where your memory starts to slip a bit.Mine is set up like a daily diary, but also has a chart for each beeyard that tracks when hives were moved in and from where, dates fed, treated, watered, supered, mite counts,fence batteries changed ,etc.

We also use receipt books like Mark, and the monthly folder for receipts. In a file cabinet(and also piled high on my desk)


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

This dollar is for the bees, this dollar is for me and so on.


----------

